# New construction part of exam



## DIZZEE (Feb 9, 2008)

I haven't been able to find any study material as far as construction is concerned and was wondering if anyone had any insite? I'm not really that concerned with that portion, but it would be nice to have a better idea of what to expect. I am thinking that it will probably be some borrow / fill problems, some critical path, and from there I really can't come up with any more.


----------



## mmiller (Feb 9, 2008)

Get all design standards, see: http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe...n_standards.pdf

Also recommend:

“Temporary Structures” by Ratay

"Construction Planning, Equipment, and Methods" by Peurifoy et al

And, good, practical construction info at:

http://www.constructionknowledge.net/


----------



## mmiller (Feb 9, 2008)

Was responding above to those taking construction depth, according to ELSES, you SUPPOSEDLY won't need all the standards for morning Civil PE, but the texts mentioned above are excellent references for construction in general.


----------



## starkman (Feb 11, 2008)

mmiller said:


> Was responding above to those taking construction depth, according to ELSES, you SUPPOSEDLY won't need all the standards for morning Civil PE, but the texts mentioned above are excellent references for construction in general.



Oy, there's quite a few texts you need for the construction depth that can be very helpful, in addition to all the standards, think about CPM scheduling texts, (including arrow, node and PERT). Then think about construction op texts, the one listed above by Peurifoy is pretty good. I would suggest an estimating book as well, there are a lot of different materials that have specific costs and waste precentages.


----------



## DIZZEE (Feb 12, 2008)

I was really just wondering what we would be expected to know for the morning part of the exam.


----------

